# Ring flash?



## programmergeek (Dec 9, 2009)

has anyone tried a ring flash?  I have herd good and bad things.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2009)

For photographing pens?  I've used a homemade ring light, not an actual flash and not for photographing pens...


----------



## KingBentley (Dec 9, 2009)

Ring lights or flashes are typically designed for Macro photography, not the type of photography you'd be doing taking pictures of your pens.  I'd spend the money on a desktop studio, you'd probably get better results and would save some money as well.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2009)

The problem with having the flash mounted on your camera when photographing pens is that to much of the flash gets reflected straight back to the camera from the metal parts. flash mounted to the top of the body or around the lens is still flash mounted to the camera. Plus as has already been mentioned the ring flash is intended for applications that do not apply to pens.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2009)

You are better off with a light box or other light setups, as mentioned above it wont do what you want it to do. At our photo club even the pros use other light set ups for macro.


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 17, 2009)

*Ring Flash*

There are basically two kinds of ring flash: those designed for macro (closeup) photography and those designed for facial photography (as in cover models). The reason one would use ring flash in either case is that it's flat, one dimensional lighting.

Pens are very multi dimensional, in addition to have nice shiny parts to reflect some of that light you aim at them.

The best pen photography is the best product photography: put the pen in a white tent and focus your lights on the sides or top of the tent. If you have multiple lights, move one of them further from the tent than any of the others to bring out the "roundness" of your pen.

Regards,

t.


----------

